# Quercus alerta para perda da biodiversidade em Portugal



## Mago (22 Mai 2007 às 15:20)

> *Portugal será um dos países mais afectados pelas alterações climáticas em termos de perda da biodiversidade, avisou hoje a associação ambientalista Quercus, alertando para a vulnerabilidade dos ecossistemas às secas e incêndios devido à subida das temperaturas. *
> 
> No Dia Internacional da Biodiversidade, que hoje se assinala, a Quercus relembrou que o planeta está a perder biodiversidade a uma taxa sem precedentes, sendo as alterações climáticas uma das maiores ameaças à diversidade da vida, juntamente com a destruição de habitats, poluição e proliferação de espécies invasoras.
> 
> ...


Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Zoelae (22 Mai 2007 às 23:33)

Será que estes alertas têm algum impacto nas cabeças ocas dos portugueses.  esperemos k sim....


----------

